# Starz $25 Rebate



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

I received an e-mail from D* offering Starz with a $25 rebate for 2 months, basically free and cancel after that. I have a grandfathered package, would getting this mess up my status. Also how is the rebated handled, is it a credit that shows up on your bill? I could't find anything recent in a search.

Thanks


----------



## bigzeto (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a similar question. I'm on a an older plan as well and don't want to have to change. Also, when I login to my account, I see they are offering a 2 for 1 deal with starz and showtime. Can I take advantage of that 2 for 1 offer and still get the $25 rebate? Thanks

*Edit: Looks like this answers my 2nd question about doing the 2 for 1 and the $25 rebate.*

To access DIRECTV HD programming HD Access fee ($10.00/mo), a DIRECTV Slimline dish, HD receiver, and HD television equipment are required. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change at any time.

Spartacus: Blood and Sand © 2009 Starz Entertainment, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Hannah Montana: The Movie © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. Race to Witch Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. Sunshine Cleaning © Big Beach, LLC. All Rights Reserved. The International © 2009 Columbia Pictures Industries, Inc. and Beverly Blvd. LLC. Obsessed © 2008 Screen Gems Inc Confessions of a Shopaholic © Touchstone Pictures and Jerry Bruckheimer Inc. All Rights Reserved Rachel Getting Married © 2007 Sony Pictures Entertainment; Year One ©2009 Columbia Pictures Industries, Inc. Adventureland ©Miramax Film Corp. All Rights Reserved.

$25 Cash Back Offer
FULL Terms and Conditions: REBATE OFFER AVAILABLE TO NEW STARZ SUBSCRIBERS LOCATED IN THE UNITED STATES ONLY. Mail in requested required. Rebate form is not redeemable for cash, is not negotiable and is valid only when accompanied by proof of purchase. *Offer may not be combined with other offer(s)*, is limited to one (1) rebate per household or address during offer period and is only available to legal U.S. residents. Minimum two (2) month paid subscription to Starz required to receive Starz rebate worth $25. A U.S. address is required for delivery. Request must include completed rebate form and a copy of your first two (2) month's paid billing statements showing you became a Starz subscriber between 1/1/10 and 3/31/10. Starz Entertainment, LLC and each of their agents and affiliates are not responsible for and will not honor damaged, late, lost, incomplete, illegible or postage due requests. This offer is void where prohibited, taxed or restricted. Employees of Starz Entertainment, LLC, its parent, subsidiaries, affiliates, printers, advertising and promotion agencies, licensed retailers and distributors are not eligible. Name and address on rebate form must match the name and address on billing statement. Starz Entertainment, LLC is not responsible for late, lost or misdirected mail, or for inability of any person(s) to download or print the rebate form. Offer expires 3/31/10. All rebate requests must be postmarked by 8/1/10 and received by 8/8/10. Allow 60 days for delivery. This rebate form and terms and conditions are also available at www.starzoffers.com and www.starz.com.

Showtime/Starz 2 for 1
Offer ends 3/31/2010. Offer for DIRECTV residential customers with accounts in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion, who do not currently subscribe to either Starz® Super Pack or SHOWTIME UNLIMITED® programming. Eligible customers must activate both Starz® and SHOWTIME® programming. Customers will receive a $11.01 bill credit for each month that both Starz® and SHOWTIME® subscriptions are active during the three-month period. After three (3) months, customer's Starz® and SHOWTIME® subscriptions continue at the regular payable monthly charge ($12.99/month or less, each). Initial credits may take 4-6 weeks to appear on your bill. No cash value. *May not be combined with any other offer*. Pricing is residential. Taxes not included. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change at any time. Starz® and related channels and service marks are the property of Starz Entertainment, LLC. ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. ©2009 Showtime Networks Inc. All rights reserved


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Regarding your grandfathered plans, these should not affect that as they are add-ons to your plan and not changes to the plan itself.

- Merg


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

I tried to add the Starz package online but it said I would have to change my package first, same with the 2 for 1 Showtime Starz package. Do I have to call them or will they demand I upgrade.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

linuspbmo said:


> I tried to add the Starz package online but it said I would have to change my package first, same with the 2 for 1 Showtime Starz package. Do I have to call them or will they demand I upgrade.


In the past, they have let people add permiums without changing their package when they call in.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

DogLover said:


> In the past, they have let people add permiums without changing their package when they call in.


True, BUT to not affect you grandfathered packages you can not do it online, you have to call.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh, no! Another Starz! "mail in rebate"!!!

I fought with DirecTV a few years ago for MONTHS trying to get the same Starz! rebate offered at the time. I even called Starz! and they sent me a POST CARD saying I should be getting the rebate....not!

Finally, I decided not to give up and spent over an hour on the phone with DirecTV arguing about the rebate. They finally got tired and just credited my account with the rebate amount.

GOOD LUCK getting the $25!!!!!!


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Just print the rebate form and return for the $25-

http://starzoffers.com/coupons/0112.html


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

I did this a while back. It doesn't mess your plans up but good luck with the rebate. I mailed in everything that was required and never got a rebate. I called the number on the post card and they informed me that they would send out the rebate but that never showed up. Lesson learned.


----------

